# OP Box Joint Jig!



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

I have wanted an OP Box Joint Jig but knew they have been discontinued for some time. Lots of great comments about them on this forum of which I read most. Spent several hours this morning looking for plans, dimensions or some help to build my own but no luck. Just before I went into the shop to try and make one, I thought I'd check eBay. One had just been listed. It's mine now if they send it as promised. $25 plus $16 shipping. :dance3:Hope I got a deal but either way I'm happy. Not sure what the two smaller white items are but guess they are spacers of some sort. Have not seen them used in the Router Workshop videos I've watched yet. Looking forward to making some drawers with a locking rabbet joint! Bob sure made it look easy on the RW video.  mike


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats Mike--looks like a nice score to me. There has been an imitation on our local CL that gets posted about once a month for the past year, i don't recall the brand but do remember it as being out of business. He usually asks $75 firm, but sometimes he pops it up to $85 or $90. Based on that pricing, i'd class yours as a "gloat" price in that condition.

Anyway--somebody here will the answers for you on the spares.

earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mike, the photos posted do not seem to show genuine Oak Park Spacer Fence (Box joint jig) as two of them are not drilled for the bolts to secure them to the table.

The 2 small pieces are 'off set blocks'. Bob and Rick make them all the time out of a piece of scrap to cut the second side of the box.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

That's good deal I have 2 sets but would not sell them, they are that good, just a note they are the real deal not all came with the holes in them the white parts are for dovetail set up spacer and for startup of the box joints,,below you wil see a short video of the white parts and how to use them..

Router Tip 206 - YouTube

The Router Workshop Show 301 Preview - YouTube

==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great links, BJ.

I learned something new today...


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your replies and the links Bj. James, it did advertise them as Oak Park jigs as below. I should have included that with my original post. They are being sold by Habitat for Humanity Las Vegas. I've bought cabinets from our local branch.

Item specifics
Condition: Used 
Seller Notes: “This kit is missing two 1/4" X 2" stove bolts with wing nuts and washers. All other parts are included and in good condition.”
Brand: Oak Park West, Inc.
Country/Region of Manufacture: Canada
Model: Spacer Fence System

Spacer Fence System

This is a system of polyethylene boards and fences and other parts that can be used to make the following types of joints: Box joints; Dovetails; Sliding Dovetails and Corner and Mitre Splices.

Instructions for use are inlcuded.

Happy the instructions will be included but I'm sure there is help available on the forum if I need it. 

Thanks again for your comments...mike


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Mike, did you also get Rick's fine adjustment tool with the jig? You know, the hammer. I like it in one of their videos they say something about don't drop the router bit on the ground. I think most woodworkers are in a building. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice find, Mike. I spent that much making a vastly inferior set because I couldn't find the real thing.


----------



## Marty in DC (Jan 15, 2014)

Mike:

I saw that jig on Ebay and sent the Seller a question about whether 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" spacer bars were included, and by the time they got back to me (which was only a couple/few hours), it had been sold. 

_I'll get the next one!_

Marty in DC


----------



## Marty in DC (Jan 15, 2014)

Here's a similar unit on Ebay, but it isn't clear to me what pieces are missing:
ebay.com/itm/West-oaks-1-4-3-8-1-2-acrylic-box-joint-spacer-fence-plus-extras-/390650953881?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item5af49c8099

Marty in DC


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

These are now offered by several woodworking suppliers. Both Woodline and Peachtree Woodworking are selling similar items to the Original Oak Park spacer fence jigs.

Woodline Spacer Fence System - Bits, Combo Systems, DVD

Multi-Joint Spacing System


Charley


----------

